# Yet another Volvo Bus tragedy.



## ashis_lakra (Nov 14, 2013)

Mumbai-bound volvo bus fire kills 7, injures 40 in Karnataka - Livemint

Again happened with a Volvo bus. This fire incident followed quickly after previous tragedy. Did Volvo of all reliable brands just became UNSAFE ? Drivers are to blame but looks like question arouses abt its safety. RIP the 7 souls.


----------



## Anorion (Nov 14, 2013)

that one is def not a volvo


----------



## Ronnie11 (Nov 14, 2013)

@Anorion..yeah it looks like a double decker bus to me as well...surprising because almost all the media channels are reporting it to be a volvo..maybe the pic is wrong??!!


----------



## ramkumarvcbe (Nov 14, 2013)

RIP. May god bless their soul.


----------



## vicky (Nov 14, 2013)

7 killed as Bangalore-Mumbai bus catches fire

it was a volvo

RIP.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Nov 14, 2013)

R.I.P


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 14, 2013)

R.I.P


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 14, 2013)

R.I.P


----------



## freshseasons (Nov 14, 2013)

Ronnie11 said:


> @Anorion..yeah it looks like a double decker bus to me as well...surprising because almost all the media channels are reporting it to be a volvo..maybe the pic is wrong??!!



 Its a metal frame now thats why it looks so. Just put the glass upper dec and the luggage space down, then suddenly all pieces come to place. Its the backside of Volvo you are seeing. 
 Its a regular Volvo Travels infact.

 *www.team-bhp.com/forum/attachments/commercial-vehicles-india/607374d1315655873-how-volvo-changed-way-we-look-buses-bus-travel-p070911_13.26.jpg
  [/img]*kaw.stb.s-msn.com/i/FF/D21F2187DED4AB3D3897EE97282BE.JPG[/img]



Ronnie11 said:


> @Anorion..yeah it looks like a double decker bus to me as well...surprising because almost all the media channels are reporting it to be a volvo..maybe the pic is wrong??!!



 Its a metal frame now thats why it looks so. Just put the glass upper dec and the luggage space down, then suddenly all pieces come to place. Its the backside of Volvo you are seeing. 
 Its a regular Volvo Travels infact.

 *www.team-bhp.com/forum/attachments/commercial-vehicles-india/607374d1315655873-how-volvo-changed-way-we-look-buses-bus-travel-p070911_13.26.jpg
  [/img]*kaw.stb.s-msn.com/i/FF/D21F2187DED4AB3D3897EE97282BE.JPG[/img]


----------



## vijju6091 (Nov 15, 2013)

R.I.P


----------

